#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  Teaching English in Pattaya

## dirtydog

Pattaya has a great number of international schools all after hiring qualified teachers and offering salaries starting from 80,000baht per month, the good thing about this is that you even get paid during holidays, which obviously is only to be expected in any normal country, trouble is most people will be unqualified and end up working with one of the agencies, so lets take a quick look at one group of Teflers in Pattaya.

This group work for one of the agencies that supply teachers to the local government schools in and around Pattaya, they compose of Germans, Dutch, Belgium and even a few native English speakers, so about 3 months ago the terms ended, sadly when they aint working they don't get paid.

The agencies all put in their tenders to get the next contract and offer their bribes as is the norm in Thailand, the biggest backhander should normally win, so yes they have won the contract and are all set to go back to work in the next few weeks, looks pretty good so far don't it  :Smile: 

But lets look at the money, the teachers get about 30k baht per month when they are working, ok, that aint good but if they own their own vehicles and house it is enough to live on, but wait, they have had 3 months of not working, and now they have 2 months of working before the major summer holidays start and they get another 2 months of not working, so lets go forward 4 months and backward 8 months to make a year, how many months work did they get paid for over that year? Not so good is it  :Sad:

----------


## robin

Do you teach, DD?

----------


## dirtydog

Nope, just don't appeal to me  :Smile:

----------


## Reaper

It is the usual run down. Agency employed people never last as they do the math in the end. The math don't add up so you end up with a revolving door of teachers. Not good for education but good for the greedy. 

School pays agency B45,000 a month (Standard Rate). Agency pays the teacher B30,000. They make B15,000 profit per head each month. No brainer!  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Trouble with this agency is they have kept promising the staff, "Next week, Next week," its now been 3 months of promises and no work and no salary  :Sad:

----------


## Spin

> now been 3 months of promises and no work and no salary


Never mind, at least they can own a mobile and hang out in bars in groups of five or more, not that that will ever happen because who would pay the check bin when it arrives? :Smile:

----------


## buriramboy

^I believe D&D's in Jomtien are doing a TEFL special, all the draught beer you can drink for 200 baht.

----------


## Reaper

> Trouble with this agency is they have kept promising the staff, "Next week, Next week," its now been 3 months of promises and no work and no salary




So why dont they just move on?

----------


## dirtydog

Most are relatively new to Thailand, they don't understand when the Thai manager says it's not a problem and wont be long etc, the bit they don't understand is that it is not a problem for the Thai manager as he gets a salary regardless, it is just a problem for them, but the no problem and next week they tend to believe in the beginning.

----------


## Reaper

> Most are relatively new to Thailand, they don't understand when the Thai manager says it's not a problem and wont be long etc, the bit they don't understand is that it is not a problem for the Thai manager as he gets a salary regardless, it is just a problem for them, but the no problem and next week they tend to believe in the beginning.


 :rofl:  Noobs! 

Here is a funny one. Friend of mine tells me he wants to introduce me to this young guy that started at a school close to where he lives. He is a noob but has broken the record in terms of teaching. When one teacher walked out they dumped all the classes onto the noob. He was doing 7 hours a day back-to-back classes for a month before he left. Funny shit that. They gave him 30,000 Baht for his troubles for the month. He had only been in Thailand for 2 months when he took the job. 

No ploblem - tmollow new teacher come - sabai sabai.

----------


## dirtydog

It does get worse though, what they don't know is that as soon as they start working, which they will do and it will be illegally, the competitor is going to grass them up, all part of the joys of teaching in Thailand..................

----------


## colourful-era

> He was doing 7 hours a day back-to-back classes for a month before he left


fell into that trap myself last time I was here  - 8 hrs a day (6hrs teaching) for 30K a month (5 days a wk) - awful!

----------


## dirtydog

Jees that sounds terrible ce, almost like having a proper job in a normal country where you would normally work 40 hours per week, who would have thought the Thais could be so evil and expect the poor farangs to work for a living  :Smile:

----------


## Reaper

> Originally Posted by Reaper
> 
> He was doing 7 hours a day back-to-back classes for a month before he left
> 
> 
> fell into that trap myself last time I was here  - 8 hrs a day (6hrs teaching) for 30K a month (5 days a wk) - awful!



Those are long hours mate! This TEFL business is a cut throat business. In India they have coding sweatshops and in Thailand they have language sweatshops.

----------


## Megahorn

> offering salaries starting from 80,000baht per month,


F'ing hell! How can someone possibly live on that little :Confused:

----------


## thomsen

*THOMAS W. THOMSEN___________________________________________  _________________*

 111 E. Water Street Appleton WI 54911
           920-954-1910 
              t.thomsen[at]att.net
*Career Objective:* 
To make a meaningful contribution to the teaching and learning process by teaching Social Studies, English or ESL in a secondary or college educational institution.

*Language:                  French and Chinese* 





*Experience:   *  *  Changzhou International School**Cambridge** International Examination Center (CN266)
Huangshan Road Xinbei District Changzhou City Jiangsu Province PRC*

*                                            2008 to present*

                                                Teacher of AS and GCSE Business Studies, IGCSE Accounting, IGCSE          Geography.            


*                                    First English, Da Qing Peoples Republic of China* 
*                                                2008 to 2009*
§         Senior Teacher for 27 faculty and 900 students
§         Teacher of English as a second language for Year 4- Adult
§         Tutored IEST
§         Taught the Chinese Faculty English
§         Taught in Yi Zhong Middle School

*                                    Aylward School, Edmonton London*
*                                                2006*


§ English teacher for Year 7-10                                       
*§* Qualified Teacher status(QTS)- English
*§* Form Tutor Year 8

*Alperton** Community School**, Alperton, Wembley London*

*2003-2005*



· English Teacher for Year 7-12 students
·        Teacher of English as a second language. 
· Years 8, 10 and 11 study support teacher.
· Teacher of A level Language and Literature. 
· AQA Assistant Examiner for Higher Tier, General Certificate for Secondary Education in English. 

*Appleton** Area School Distinct, Appleton WI, USA*
*Renaissance** School** for the Arts*

*2001-2002* Social Studies/ English / Asian Studies
Teaching In a Charter High School that focuses on the Performing, Written, Multi-Media and Visual Arts.

*North High School**, USA*

*                                                Fall 2001-*Social Studies for ESL Students Teacher

 *West High School**, USA*
Spring 2001 Long Term English Substitute Teacher


*Illinois** Tool Works  Electronic Computer Packaging Systems Division*
*                                                ITW DACCO/THIELEX, Somerset, NJ*
                                                1999-2000 Operations Manager 

                                                Supervised the closure of one operation and the consolidation and operations
                                                Of both business units into one facility.

 *ITW DACCO, Mechanicsburg, PA*
1998-1999 Business Unit Manager

                                                Profit/Loss responsibility, supervising design, tooling and manufacturing.
                                                Implemented and secured ISO 9001 Certification.


*ITW-ECPS, Dallas, Texas*
1997-1998 International Business Development Manager

                                    Investigate business opportunities in Southeast Asia and in the United States.
                                    Worked in product development and material development.



*PLAS-SYS* (Malaysia) Sdn. Bhd-, Penang, Malaysia
                                    1994-1996 Managing Director

                                    Responsible for thermoforming plastic manufacturing facility, set up, 
                                    establishment of quality program, issuing of ISO-9002 Certificate, 
                                    establishment of clean room manufacturing and customer relations.


 *WISTEX, INC.,* Marion, WI
                                    1992-1994

                                    Consulting, manufacturers representative, manufacturing supervisor for the 
                                    material handling and for the packaging industry.

 *ADE, INC.,* Chicago, IL
                                    1990-1992 Development Manager

Participated in new product development including market research.  Maintained
                                    and sold a patented specialty line of packaging in South Central U.S. through 
                                    distributors as well as on a direct basis.

 *MENASHA CORPORATION,* Neenah, WI
                                    1986  1990 Sales Manager/SRP Division

Performed market research and sales for the company. Prepared the SRP Company for acquisition. When it was decided that the companys product line did not fit the Companies profile prepared and divested the subsidiary.

*N P MARKETING CORPORATION* 

1980-1985 Vice President

                                    Responsible for the development of products for the transportation of hazardous
                                    materials.  Negotiated contract with inventors, established corporation and assisted
                                    in the preparation of securities offerings and shareholders relations.

*PAUL THOMSEN ENTERPRISES,* Neenah, WI
                                    1977-1986 Instructor

                                    Developed sales for subsidiary  United Roll Straightening, Subsidiary sold 1979. 
                                    Worked on the development of track salvage business, the management of crews,
                                    banking relations and sales of scrap materials.


*FOX VALLEY TECHNICAL INSTITUTE,* Appleton, WI
                                    1977- 1978 Instructor at an accredited Associate of Arts College

                                    Coursework included the study of Constitutional Law, Labor Relations, and Federalism
                                    and current events.

*FROZEN SEAFOOD SPECIALTIES, INC.,* Bridgeport, CT.
                                    1976- 1977 Vice President, Administration

                                    Worked and lived in Korea developing a joint venture with a Korean fishing 
                                    company.  Assisted in letters of credit, banking and finance, and technical development.


*NEW PROVIDENCE HIGH SCHOOL and ORANGE HIGH SCHOOL, NJ*
                                    1974  1976 Teacher  English, History, Biology

                                    Teacher of Social Studies and English In both an Urban and Suburban High School          


*OFFICE OF MANAGEMENT AND BUDGET,* Washington, D.C.
                                    1971  1972
                                    Established administrative guidelines for the newly passed Freedom of Information Act.

*Education:                  SETON HALL UNIVERSITY, South Orange, N.J.* 

*                                    Master of Art Education, 1976*


                                    GEORGE WASHINGTON UNIVERSITY, Washington, D.C.
                                    Bachelor of Arts, Political Science, History, 1974
                                    Minors: English, Economics

----------


## thomsen

*THOMAS W. THOMSEN___________________________________________  _________________*

111 E. Water Street Appleton WI 54911
920-954-1910 
t.thomsen[at]att.net



*Career Objective:* 
To make a meaningful contribution to the teaching and learning process by teaching Social Studies, English or ESL in a secondary or college educational institution.

*Language: French and Chinese* 





*Experience:* *Changzhou International School**Cambridge** International Examination Center (CN266)*
*Huangshan Road Xinbei District Changzhou City Jiangsu Province PRC*

*2008 to present*

Teacher of AS and GCSE Business Studies, IGCSE Accounting, IGCSE Geography. 


*First English, Da Qing Peoples Republic of China* 
*2008 to 2009*
§ Senior Teacher for 27 faculty and 900 students
§ Teacher of English as a second language for Year 4- Adult
§ Tutored IEST
§ Taught the Chinese Faculty English
§ Taught in Yi Zhong Middle School

*Aylward School, Edmonton London*
*2006*


§ English teacher for Year 7-10 
*§* Qualified Teacher status(QTS)- English
*§* Form Tutor Year 8

*Alperton** Community School**, Alperton, Wembley London*

*2003-2005*



· English Teacher for Year 7-12 students
· Teacher of English as a second language. 
· Years 8, 10 and 11 study support teacher.
· Teacher of A level Language and Literature. 
· AQA Assistant Examiner for Higher Tier, General Certificate for Secondary Education in English. 

*Appleton** Area School Distinct, Appleton WI, USA*
*Renaissance** School** for the Arts*

*2001-2002* Social Studies/ English / Asian Studies
Teaching In a Charter High School that focuses on the Performing, Written, Multi-Media and Visual Arts.

*North High School**, USA*

*Fall 2001-*Social Studies for ESL Students Teacher

*West High School**, USA*
Spring 2001 Long Term English Substitute Teacher


*Illinois** Tool Works  Electronic Computer Packaging Systems Division*
*ITW DACCO/THIELEX, Somerset, NJ*
1999-2000 Operations Manager 

Supervised the closure of one operation and the consolidation and operations
Of both business units into one facility.

*ITW DACCO, Mechanicsburg, PA*
1998-1999 Business Unit Manager

Profit/Loss responsibility, supervising design, tooling and manufacturing.
Implemented and secured ISO 9001 Certification.


*ITW-ECPS, Dallas, Texas*
1997-1998 International Business Development Manager

Investigate business opportunities in Southeast Asia and in the United States.
Worked in product development and material development.



*PLAS-SYS* (Malaysia) Sdn. Bhd-, Penang, Malaysia
1994-1996 Managing Director

Responsible for thermoforming plastic manufacturing facility, set up, 
establishment of quality program, issuing of ISO-9002 Certificate, 
establishment of clean room manufacturing and customer relations.


*WISTEX, INC.,* Marion, WI
1992-1994

Consulting, manufacturers representative, manufacturing supervisor for the 
material handling and for the packaging industry.

*ADE, INC.,* Chicago, IL
1990-1992 Development Manager

Participated in new product development including market research. Maintained
and sold a patented specialty line of packaging in South Central U.S. through 
distributors as well as on a direct basis.

*MENASHA CORPORATION,* Neenah, WI
1986  1990 Sales Manager/SRP Division

Performed market research and sales for the company. Prepared the SRP Company for acquisition. When it was decided that the companys product line did not fit the Companies profile prepared and divested the subsidiary.

*N P MARKETING CORPORATION* 

1980-1985 Vice President

Responsible for the development of products for the transportation of hazardous
materials. Negotiated contract with inventors, established corporation and assisted
in the preparation of securities offerings and shareholders relations.

*PAUL THOMSEN ENTERPRISES,* Neenah, WI
1977-1986 Instructor

Developed sales for subsidiary  United Roll Straightening, Subsidiary sold 1979. 
Worked on the development of track salvage business, the management of crews,
banking relations and sales of scrap materials.


*FOX VALLEY TECHNICAL INSTITUTE,* Appleton, WI
1977- 1978 Instructor at an accredited Associate of Arts College

Coursework included the study of Constitutional Law, Labor Relations, and Federalism
and current events.

*FROZEN SEAFOOD SPECIALTIES, INC.,* Bridgeport, CT.
1976- 1977 Vice President, Administration

Worked and lived in Korea developing a joint venture with a Korean fishing 
company. Assisted in letters of credit, banking and finance, and technical development.


*NEW PROVIDENCE HIGH SCHOOL and ORANGE HIGH SCHOOL, NJ*
1974  1976 Teacher  English, History, Biology

Teacher of Social Studies and English In both an Urban and Suburban High School 


*OFFICE OF MANAGEMENT AND BUDGET,* Washington, D.C.
1971  1972
Established administrative guidelines for the newly passed Freedom of Information Act.

*Education: SETON HALL UNIVERSITY, South Orange, N.J.* 

*Master of Art Education, 1976*


GEORGE WASHINGTON UNIVERSITY, Washington, D.C.
Bachelor of Arts, Political Science, History, 1974
Minors: English, Economics

----------


## billy the kid

> It does get worse though, what they don't know is that as soon as they start working, which they will do and it will be illegally, the competitor is going to grass them up, all part of the joys of teaching in Thailand..................


 ::chitown:: so what's the score now. 
what happens if you're caught without all the paperwork in order ?
need a degree to get a working visa ,right ?
a fine ,,deported ,, banged up in the hilton ??
or all three ?

----------


## Scottish Gary

A mate of mine taught for a while at a language school in Naklua. His main complaints were the complete lack of job security. Everyday he expected to be told to go which did happen after 5 weeks when he reckoned he complained too much about not getting his wages when promised.

----------

